# How old is too old?



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

OK, I am positively ancient at 69, but I still have all (or almost all) my teeth, I can walk without a frame, even hoist a 50# bag of feed... which is a plus because I have a small 10 acre place to run.

I was widowed in 2014 after a long and happy marriage. I thought it might be nice to have a friendship with a man because I miss the silly little things that you have when you are close with someone.

I have cautiously dipped my toes into the shark tank that is "online dating" and find that most of the men there (even the ones I consider age-appropriate for me) want women 20+ years younger than themselves.

Now, I am not looking to hobble down the aisle any time soon, if ever again. Am I being unrealistic about finding a close relationship at my age? Or should I just make good friends with my sheep? Rhetoric question btw.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am almost 20 years younger than you and have found the same: 50 year old men seeking women 21 and up. 

I too am looking for someone who is like minded to befriend. 
Men, women, doesn't matter.
IF something comes out of a male friend, that turns into more, excellent.
If not, I still, have a like minded friend. That is my goal.

I too, have been single since 2014.
I would love to have a 'partner in crime' (so to speak)!!

I have a profile on an online site, and it's pretty clear what I am, and what I am looking for. I have my age perimeter set at 45-55 (I am 50), and I am still amazed at the number of people who are 60 and up that email me.......and they are not looking for 'just a friend' if you know what I mean. LOL.

You are not ancient. Not at all!!!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The men looking for much younger women are fooling themselves. If all they have in common is sex, it won't last unless they have money and find someone who'll stick around for the payoff. You need to have things in common beyond that.

They're doing you a favor by eliminating themselves from consideration. I'm not saying a 15 or 20 or longer year gap won't work. I think the odds are against it.

If there's someone out there, you won't know unless you look.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

LOL. I made it clear that I am simply looking for a friend. I agree - if it turns out romantic that would be great, but that isn't my primary goal.

I set my parameters at 65-75. I got one message from a 79 year old (which would be fine) saying that if I were 20 years younger I could scrub his back anytime... which was not fine.

I also got a lot of the "Hiya" and "watcha doin" type messages. Does no-one actually talk anymore? My profile is long and very explanatory. Do people not read?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I get a lot of the "your profile looks great" or "hi" or "you caught my eye".
Like you, my profile is pretty self explanatory.
I have a couple of photos up, that do not show my face, but show me head to toe from behind......
I get a lot of "hey send me a selfie of your face".

Um, no. I am 50 not 25 and I don't do selfies!! LOL

I did put up one photo of me from the front, showing my face, (I don't do selfies, and I don't have a lot of pictures of myself) and I STILL get the "can you get a close up of your face so I can see your eyes" or "can you just put a selfie up?

Um, no........
The wrapping is not what's important, it's the present inside.......


----------



## Suncatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been widowed since 2005 and would like to find a friend or even more. I'll be 42 in April. When I was on an online dating site, I got so sick of Hi or how you doing or what's up. Oh or when i had my pic public I'd get stupid stuff like you're hot or hey sexy. (Took them down and those emails stopped). No, I don't believe people do talk much anymore. The ways people date now a days is totally different than they were 20 years ago and I don't know about yall but I found it exhausting and just threw my hands up with the online deal...lol. My perception of the age thing is this: They need to come out of the clouds wanting someone 20+ years younger unless they are wealthy and don't care to be used...hehehe. I mean, seriously what on earth could you possibly talk about with such an age gap...Oh yeah, they DON'T talk...hehehe.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Nsoitgoes said:


> OK, I am positively ancient at 69, but I still have all (or almost all) my teeth, I can walk without a frame, even hoist a 50# bag of feed... which is a plus because I have a small 10 acre place to run.
> 
> I was widowed in 2014 after a long and happy marriage. I thought it might be nice to have a friendship with a man because I miss the silly little things that you have when you are close with someone.
> 
> ...



Maybe look at church or through volunteer work or within the circle of people you encounter in the real world and not on the internet. My gramps rehitched at 80 after my grandmother died, though I suspect it was more he needed someone to wash his clothes and she needed someone to fuss over than it was anything else.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's just 'reliving their childhood' or they are securing a 'nurse maid' for the next decade of their life......lol


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> ...
> Um, no........
> The wrapping is not what's important, it's the present inside.......


Women seem to go to a large effort to work on the wrapping so many of them must think it is important. I point to the fashion industry, weight loss businesses and cosmetic companies. You do not see all that much emphasis on making the inside desirable. 

To the OP. your best bet is to look around your local area for someone that would suit you. Online dating for rural folks has the problem with distance. A older single guy that might be happy to know you is not going to fly or drive 100's of miles to interact with you. The other thing he is unlikely to do is to search you out at your remote location. Find a senior center, large church or community activity center. Perhaps a Grange hall, Eagles club or something of the like is close to you. Do not forget to network with friends. Someone may know of a Farmer Fred who's wife passed away last year.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You are dead on right Matt.........that's what makes it so hard for us women who have quality content, not just pretty faces and cute butts.

One picture of me, I am on the ground working on my Jeep, in shorts and a t-shirt with my hair in a pony.
The other? Me shooting, in flannel and jeans.

You can see I'm about 5'6" and about 120 lbs.
I didn't get "dolled up" and take a selfie of me and my cleavage.....there's more to me.
A quality man, will recognize that.
Helps me cull...

It's unfortunate that women have trained men to think "because it's visually appealing that some how the insides match". 
Sugar coated dog poop with sprinkles can look delicious, till you take a bite LOL!!!


----------



## Boondocks (Jan 4, 2016)

Same problem here. Been single since 2013 and the online dating thing has mostly creeped me out... Would love to find someone to live this homestead lifestyle with but so far its just me an the critters....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It's not a walk in the park for the guys either, I'm not loaded with cash, don't have 200 Acres of land. I am about to buy 10 Acres and build a small cabin I will build myself without any debt. Oh, and the dog will always come first, after 16 years I think more of her than most people I know, and she is failing fast.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> You are dead on right Matt.........that's what makes it so hard for us women who have quality content, not just pretty faces and cute butts.
> 
> ...


Men have it even harder since women expect them to do the heavy lifting. And at my age I have to watch it, no more than ~100#s or my back lets me know about it. Not to mention that women judge men on piddly details like having a negative view of crazy smelly old hermits. 

I want a gal that loves me for my mind and not the size of my ... (wallet).


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

To the OP...

Live your life and see where it goes. If you want companionship, put yourself in places where you're around people and you get to know people and they get to know you. Church is an example. There are other places, as mentioned above.

Physical age doesn't mean a lot if you act younger. Being a beauty queen doesn't either, especially when people can get to know you. 

My wife and I have a couple of friends close by that come to mind. They're in the early 80s and just married a little less than 2 years. She was a widow and he was a widower. They went to the same church for several years. Her husband had been gone for 10 years or so. His wife passed away a little less than a year before these two married. So they weren't strangers. They both act like they're 50, not 80, always doing things, always busy, working on projects together, they even joined the gym a few weeks ago, together. I don't want to be unkind but she's, well, not one of the "pretty" people. She's kinda bony, short and not so cute hair, not such a good complexion, and someone who would get passed by easily by someone looking for a "great bod". But she's the sweetest thing that you'll ever find, funny, playful, loves to laugh and play games but can work right along side of her man (and she does). And the two of them are like a couple of teenagers the way they laugh and giggle joke and smooch and carry on with each other. It's inspiring.

Kinda forgot where I was going with all of that... (?) Anyway... be available for fun and social kind of stuff. If a man shows up in the picture, great. If not, hopefully you'll still have fun and friends. 

P.S. My wife is 10 years older than me and it works just fine. With the averages, I figure we'll be likely to check out about the same time. LOL!! Seriously, though, don't rule out a younger man.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

MattB4 said:


> Men have it even harder since women expect them to do the heavy lifting. And at my age I have to watch it, no more than ~100#s or my back lets me know about it. Not to mention that women judge men on piddly details like having a negative view of crazy smelly old hermits.
> 
> I want a gal that loves me for my mind and not the size of my ... (wallet).


You're right matt! You win!!


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> You're right matt! You win!!


It is a Pyrrhic victory though since I am too old for you, being almost 57. Yes, I am one of those that pays attention to the rules of the game.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh, and another thing. Don't let society dictate to you what is normal or acceptable. Use good judgement and do what "YOU" want. If you find a guy who is suitable, take the initiative, he might say yes. And keep in mind, most men don't know their limitations (the ones going after ones that could be their daughter). Unless they are Michael Douglas it won't last.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

See..........Now this is why my best female friend is a Moose. She is not much in the looks department, but being 89 miles from town, I have little to choose from.




WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Oh, and another thing. Don't let society dictate to you what is normal or acceptable.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey, I'll never question your manhood if that's the case. The true test though would be when the Bull witnesses the act.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, the church and I went our separate ways many years ago. My friends were, by and large, my husband's friends from work and they don't often take kindly to a woman being "on the loose" as it were. My personal friends are few and far between and are either gay or young and attached. LOL. I do volunteer work but by it's nature it is almost all women. 

I am not in the middle of nowhere - 45 minutes can have me in the middle of a largish city in either direction. I am surrounded by small farming communities. I do attend "farm" type things such as courses and seminars, because that is where my interests lie not with a view to meeting anyone. Appearing at the local W/mart where the old guys go for coffee and to chew the cud has only got me dirty looks. Part of that is, of course, that unless you and your last 10 generations have lived in a small town you are "strangers". I do understand that because I have lived in small communities much of my life.

To be honest, I do not ever want to leave this homestead - so frankly I don't care if he has a thousand acres and a Corvette. Well, just may be a little tempted by the car. <G> Though an older man with a flashy sports car sends up all kinds of red flags. Particularly if it features prominently in his profile pic.

Laura: I have a couple of decent photos up. I suppose I could photoshop them to make me look 30 years younger, but what is the point of that? I'm 69. I look pretty good for my age, but I certainly wouldn't pass for 39. <shrug> Just venting, really.

I had lunch with my daughter and grand daughter today and they said I might look/sound too "city" for the farmers and too "country bumpkin" for the city fellers. What can I say? I thought that I would have more in common with someone who homesteads/farms/ranches. Are farm folk so busy they never go to the theater, or to dinner, or a museum or art gallery? I'm not looking for someone to be my farm manager, I can do that myself. I make time to do something "non farm" once a month or so. It takes some planning, yes. But it can be done. I love my sheep and goats and I can usually find plenty to do but as we get older most of us learn to work smarter, which means we can usually clear an afternoon or evening. And as these guys are looking to spend long evenings gazing at stars or traveling (how do you travel when you have livestock?)...

Last but not least in this epistle: What exactly is a "hookup"? Is it what I think it is? A one night stand without so much as a drink and dinner? If that is so, all I can say is "This is NOT why I burned my bra!".


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm older than you and I'm not ancient. far from it! my son is sure I'm ageing backwards. there was a guy a few blocks away last summer .he was 93 and he married this lady 74. they are both beautiful people. so young at heart. always on the go. you wouldn't believe to look at him he was 93. like someone else mentioned acts 50 or younger. never too old if you're in fairly good health. ~Georgia


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

:nanner::nanner:CONGRATULATIONS........You just said the MAGIC sentence that everyone on the "Singletree" forum says....(Sooner or Later).......:nanner::nanner:

And you did it in less than (4) FOUR Posts.............I am sure that is a new world record.........Congratulations.

I am also 69 y/o however; I am double-butt'ugly and dumber than a box of rocks.




Nsoitgoes said:


> To be honest, I do not ever want to leave this homestead - so frankly I don't care if he has a thousand acres and a Corvette. .


----------



## Meckerhex (Feb 1, 2016)

Not too old at all! My grandmother was widowed for decades but had a male travelling companion for over a decade. I don't think they were romantically involved but they had a great friendship until he passed away at 80.

I got a suggestion... go pull up a stool at the local farm dealership. If its anything like the one where I work, the average age is going to be around 55 and up, 95% will be male and about 1 in 4 is single or widowed. I worked the parts counter. Now I'm with the son of my very first customer! I learned a lot at that counter and never would have dreamed I'd find the right man for me there. My SO says he broke a lot of bearings that summer just to make sure he could talk to me.

And yes, hooking up is what you think it is. I tried online dating once... it wasn't the worst experience I've had. Some of my best friends are married to people they met through online dating. Age ranges are all over the place. My uncle met the love of his life online at 50.

Hopefully its okay I posted here, but I know all of my single male co-workers were always checking for wedding rings when ladies came in to buy farm stuff and they were over 45 (these guys are all 50 to 65). So there's definitely hope for you!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't think 69 is old either (I am 69) because I have family members who reach 103/104...now THAT is old. All were able to walk, see, and think.

My friends are all 15-20 years younger than me...the ones my age are just a little too old. I do a LOT more things with my younger friends than I would with older friends. Fact is, the only time I ever THOUGHT of friends my age was when my husband died...would have been handy to know someone who'd handled funerals probate.

Just go with today. Make it the BEST possible day ever! And yeah, if that means you invite a guy 10 years younger than you out for coffee, *you* invite a guy 10 years younger out for coffee! It's coffee, not a book signing for War and Peace!

Mon


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

HOOK-UP.........around here means, an RV campground that has electric available that you can plug your camper or travel trailer into.......:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> I am also 69 y/o however; I am double-butt'ugly and dumber than a box of rocks.


Neither of those would be a problem. Alaska, however, is waaaaay too cold for me!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> HOOK-UP.........around here means, an RV campground that has electric available that you can plug your camper or travel trailer into.


That's what it used to mean when I traveled, too. I didn't think my life was that sheltered. Apparently it was.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> Last but not least in this epistle: What exactly is a "hookup"? Is it what I think it is? A one night stand without so much as a drink and dinner? If that is so, all I can say is "This is NOT why I burned my bra!".


It is exactly what you say only it's not an entire night, in some cases it's in the car in the parking lot of a bar, in an alley or at a friends house. 
No, this is NOT why they burned bras in the 70's, not by a long shot.

However it is what it is today. 
Sad.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> :nanner::nanner:CONGRATULATIONS........You just said the MAGIC sentence that everyone on the "Singletree" forum says....(Sooner or Later).......:nanner::nanner:
> 
> And you did it in less than (4) FOUR Posts.............I am sure that is a new world record.........Congratulations.
> 
> *I am also 69 y/o however; I am double-butt'ugly and dumber than a box of rocks*.



Um, not by a long shot sir. And you certainly do not look 69....:happy2:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Meckerhex. What we guys supposed to do? Set by the counter all day waiting for Mrs Right?? My pretty sure that after a couple hours somebody representing ot owning the store would expect me to buy something, at least, every other hour, if not oftener. 
I have put my application in as a fork lift op at a feed store. They got 3 or 4 GOOD looking gals running the store up front.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

How do you know what I look like.......??? I have a face only a moose could love....:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:




Laura Zone 5 said:


> Um, not by a long shot sir. And you certainly do not look 69....:happy2:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You photo is on the ST Profiles, in that link you posted about the girl survival blog........


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh' that is my twin-brother, he did not get dropped on his face at birth, like I did...........This is MY baby photo.............











Laura Zone 5 said:


> You photo is on the ST Profiles, in that link you posted about the girl survival blog........


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> HOOK-UP.........around here means, an RV campground that has electric available that you can plug your camper or travel trailer into.......:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


Yeah, but then you have your "teepee creepers"....always a problem (or not!) at campgrounds.

Mon


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Oh' that is my twin-brother, he did not get dropped on his face at birth, like I did...........This is MY baby photo.............


You're silly.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> HOOK-UP.........around here means, an RV campground that has electric available that you can plug your camper or travel trailer into.......:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


I thought it meant to fire up the generator and plug in the lights.

Just for fun I joined a dating site once. I'm 69 too and still look dam fine, posted pics of life... self fishing, cutting firewoood, downed bear, moose hung in shed, digging wild roots etc. Seemed the men my age who responded were over weight, out of shape, bad backs, hips, knees, hearts, very OLD and broke. I have enough work to do.
anyway, nobody's destination is the end of the road on a remote island so it's a little hard to meet over coffee. I gave up a long time ago. But tonite I realize too much alone time makes one forget to be social. I looky loo in here a lot but, oops, tonite the posts are irresistible.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> It is exactly what you say only it's not an entire night, in some cases it's in the car in the parking lot of a bar, in an alley or at a friends house.
> No, this is NOT why they burned bras in the 70's, not by a long shot.
> 
> However it is what it is today.
> Sad.


I can't believe that a person would think so little of themselves that they could do this. Very sad. I always thought that "equality" meant to be respected as a person, not to lose all sense of morals and values.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nsoitgoes said:


> OK, I am positively ancient at 69, but I still have all (or almost all) my teeth, I can walk without a frame, even hoist a 50# bag of feed... which is a plus because I have a small 10 acre place to run.
> 
> I was widowed in 2014 after a long and happy marriage. I thought it might be nice to have a friendship with a man because I miss the silly little things that you have when you are close with someone.
> 
> ...


Main thing is not to consider the internet dating aspect as some sort of magical thing. The internet is nothing more than a tool like a telescope and as a telescope simply lets you view a further and wider perspective of real life environments as you see all about you when you take our eye away from the internet eyepiece and look around you.

Never let age be a major factor unless your 116 or so. There are most likely many your age plus or minus a few years in your area with qualities to pique your interest adequately. All you have to do is define your primary interests and interests they might have that you can overlook as you most likely have similar preferred and tolerated interests that they will have to consider if you pique their interest in return.

If you find comfort at home with your animals , that is pat of your comfort zone of life and should be allotted part of your life. 

Then consider some of the horizon views you see in your internet telescopic view and look around your local environment to see if there are local options with adequate similarities to offer yourself the comfortable life you desire.

Too often folks try to use the net as a magic 8 ball with all the answers or a microscope and over analyze their desires instead of using it as general view to highlight the potentials of their local environment to satisfy at least the most viable aspects of their goals.

Of course sometime the telescopic view of the net helps some to realize what their local environment lacks and they may visit other environments.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I can't believe that a person would think so little of themselves that they could do this. Very sad. I always thought that "equality" meant to be respected as a person, not to lose all sense of morals and values.


They have an AP for smart phones called Tinder......
When you sign up for this AP, you fill out a profile and when you are in close range of someone that matches your profile their picture pops up.
You can accept or decline.
If you both accept, you walk across the room (or the street) and meet, and have sex. 
There are SO many APS/sites like this......
It's geared towards young people (15-30) but people who are just looking for a sexual encounter (read dirty old men, and dirty old women) w/ someone younger than themselves are using these APS.

As a bartender, wow I hear some doozie stories.

It's appalling how little self respect people have today. 
I feel like a dinosaur roaming the earth! HA HA


----------



## Meckerhex (Feb 1, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Meckerhex. What we guys supposed to do? Set by the counter all day waiting for Mrs Right?? My pretty sure that after a couple hours somebody representing ot owning the store would expect me to buy something, at least, every other hour, if not oftener.
> I have put my application in as a fork lift op at a feed store. They got 3 or 4 GOOD looking gals running the store up front.


Hmmm, excellent question. Feedstore... or tackstore (don't shoot me but the ratio of women in a tackstore is sort of high). Maybe start talking to the girls working at the counter? Or the field crop office. I asked the SO and he says "always talk to the women who work at the counters of farm businesses... they know how to get you a good deal and who knows, even a date someday." He also suggested church suppers, but that's more his thing, I never appear at those. 

We have guys (retired farmers) who come into the store around 10AM, park themselves at the counter stools and stay there till lunch. I swear the shop doubles as a coffee shop for this town.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> They have an AP for smart phones called Tinder......
> When you sign up for this AP, you fill out a profile and when you are in close range of someone that matches your profile their picture pops up.
> You can accept or decline.
> If you both accept, you walk across the room (or the street) and meet, and have sex.
> ...


That's how Tinder works? How nasty and sad that the world's come to that. It's hard to imagine putting yourself out there like that isn't it? Ain't going to happen in my little corner of the world.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mekerhex, what is a field crop office. Do you mean the extension serve/ I drove by there morning and night for 35yrs, and never saw but a couple cars parked out front.
There is nowhere to sit at the place I bought the barb wire and put ion an application. I imagine that theres a reason for that. Its all manned by YOUNG people.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> There is nowhere to sit at the place I bought the barb wire and put ion an application. I imagine that theres a reason for that. Its all manned by YOUNG people.


Put in an application for what, to work there, for credit on fencing??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry, to work there, as a fork lift op. They have a mill on one end of town and a big store/warehouse on the other. They bring truckloads of sacked feed to the store from the mill and stack it on pallets which they store on racks 30ft up in the air. Whenever a woman or man wants a sack of this or that, and they don't have it on a pallet at ground level, they bring down a pallet of it, take the pallet out to the dock, take the sack or whatever off the pallet and into the pk then replace the pallet at ground flor. IF there is a partial pallet on ground floor, they do the same with that. IF the partial isn't got enough sacks they empty it and bring another down to finish the order then put the remaining sacks into the hole where the origional partial pallet was.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sorry, to work there, as a fork lift op. They have a mill on one end of town and a big store/warehouse on the other. They bring truckloads of sacked feed to the store from the mill and stack it on pallets which they store on racks 30ft up in the air. Whenever a woman or man wants a sack of this or that, and they don't have it on a pallet at ground level, they bring down a pallet of it, take the pallet out to the dock, take the sack or whatever off the pallet and into the pk then replace the pallet at ground flor. IF there is a partial pallet on ground floor, they do the same with that. IF the partial isn't got enough sacks they empty it and bring another down to finish the order then put the remaining sacks into the hole where the origional partial pallet was.


That seems like a nice way for an old feller like you to keep yourself busy, good luck.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Sorry, to work there, as a fork lift op. They have a mill on one end of town and a big store/warehouse on the other. They bring truckloads of sacked feed to the store from the mill and stack it on pallets which they store on racks 30ft up in the air. Whenever a woman or man wants a sack of this or that, and they don't have it on a pallet at ground level, they bring down a pallet of it, take the pallet out to the dock, take the sack or whatever off the pallet and into the pk then replace the pallet at ground flor. IF there is a partial pallet on ground floor, they do the same with that. IF the partial isn't got enough sacks they empty it and bring another down to finish the order then put the remaining sacks into the hole where the origional partial pallet was.



So Bill... You collected disability SS from the government for years, but now that you're on regular SS you're capable of working ?


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> They have an AP for smart phones called Tinder......
> When you sign up for this AP, you fill out a profile and when you are in close range of someone that matches your profile their picture pops up.
> You can accept or decline.
> If you both accept, you walk across the room (or the street) and meet, and have sex.
> ...


So I googled "Tinder"

It requires Facebook..... LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im still on disability SS, and No I havnt got a job yet, and likely, at my age I wont. Ill likely get responses because they cant discriminate due to age, but they'll find some way of avoiding hiring me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O and I found out that even on Disibility, im making what is average SS benefits to most people


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, you're 68 aren't you? That is regular SS.

Mon


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

You are correct........




frogmammy said:


> bill, you're 68 aren't you? That is regular ss.
> 
> Mon


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

frogmammy said:


> Bill, you're 68 aren't you? That is regular SS.
> 
> Mon


You can get SS disability even after normal SS age. You normally would be switched to regular SS when you reach full retirement age but there are exceptions.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I forget if he was 62 or 65 when he retired from his job at the glass place.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

He was 62 when he retired from his job at the air conditioner place.. Im supposed to be on full disability cause of my feets.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you can still do a certain amount of hours though can't you Bill? that would be a good job for you . it is mostly sitting I think. i don't know how you manage with those feet anyway! good luck Bill!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, its perfectly legal


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, Bill, hope you get the job. It will keep you out of trouble. Mostly.

Mon


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I love birthdays. The more I have the longer I live. Hey I'm 66 in Aug and love it. I still work 16 17 hours a day. I still function like I'm 35. Personally I do not get hung up on age numbers. I do spend a lot of time here on the homestead. BY Choice. With that said I go to the movies, out to eat, visit Nashville, check out auctions. Bottom line I;m just a simple long-haired country boy. Love it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I keep getting offers from Lowes, but their +&- comments keep me from checking it out. You have to stand nearly all the time, and I cant do that. They have a lot of job turnover, and their pay is $8.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

When you don't have four bucks in your pocket $8 an hour should sound pretty good


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to drive around 25 miles to get there. ALSO, I cant stand or qwalk long before I have to sit down. Were it not for that, Id go for it for the employee discount.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice page/blog, Homesteader 1/Joe*, Real nice place, You sure are active-Great work*


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Grandma all ways said when a women trips over her boobs heading to the bathroom in the middle of the night and when a man has to order his pants inseam shorter for his droopy balls thats when your too old to date


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Nowadays there are handy dandy push-up bras for the grandmas, solves that problem. Not sure about grandad, though.

I have noticed that most of the men I have met have seemed so _old_. No sense of fun or interest in keeping up with current events, thoughts, research... I may have to get me a sweet young thang. LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Granny ALWAYS said that??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Now I wonder what boobs were called before 1960. I can remember when I hadn't heard the word. Course, I was too young to be around the older guys before 60, but I never heard the folks talk about them with other folks. NOW, I know that a womans BIG butt was called a caboose back in those days.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And I wont go into the meaning of monkeys lol


----------

